# Osmocote plus layer under sand?



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes you can just don't overdo it.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I believe they recommend you use one capsule for every 6" of floor space.
But asking one of the people who sell it in the for sale section would confirm that.
I would clear an aria on my table and open one of those capsules out onto it.
That would give you a good idea of what amount to use.That stuff raises the nitrate level in my tank for the first couple of weeks after use. Caution on the amount is wise.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok so I'm guessing just don't cover the entire bottom just kind of sprinkle it then add the sand and plants?


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

they don't recommend anything for aquarium or by space...

I try them.....I believe it's too strong...not easy to dose...to much guessing.....

I will go with Seachem Tabs next


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Light sprinkle


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive used approximately one ball per sq inch on a couple tanks with good success - a little heavier than that probably. Saw Tom Barr once recommend 5 grams per sq foot iirc.


Edit: My last rescape I did this much in a small area for for some S repens. I wouldnt do the whole footprint like this though, probably be way too much.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok yea I'll just go with a light sprinkle then sand but the heavy root feeders should probably get a whole tab?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

st3phaniex3 said:


> Ok yea I'll just go with a light sprinkle then sand but the heavy root feeders should probably get a whole tab?


I would do one or the other, but not both. Probably go with a thin layer and let everything settle in for a while. Watch the swords, etc for signs of deficiency. It's a lot easy to add more than take a bunch out.


----------



## boredom.is.me (Sep 1, 2014)

I added sand to my new 40B and used the beads by themselves. I actually used more than what burr posted above. I placed it really deep though. I know I put quite a lot, but I haven't seen any ill effects in the past.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

No nitrate spikes? I think burr has a good point. I don't want any problems so I'll add more as needed.


----------



## boredom.is.me (Sep 1, 2014)

Not with my smaller 10s. I did have an everything spike on my 9" cube, but I figured out that it was really the liquid ferts. I just did the 40 tonight. I don't plan on adding fish anytime soon though.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

burr740 said:


> Ive used approximately one ball per sq inch on a couple tanks with good success - a little heavier than that probably. Saw Tom Barr once recommend 5 grams per sq foot.
> 
> 
> Edit: My last rescape I did this much in a small area for for some S repens. I wouldnt do the whole footprint like this though, probably be way too much.


This is exactly what I am going to do when I redo my tank. Bury ~1 ball per square inch when I put in the blasting grit for the hair grass.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

boredom.is.me said:


> Not with my smaller 10s. I did have an everything spike on my 9" cube, but I figured out that it was really the liquid ferts. I just did the 40 tonight. I don't plan on adding fish anytime soon though.


Well I guess I'll just have to see how it goes. Hopefully I don't add too much or have any problems because doing water changes on a tank that size isn't very fun lol and I would rather not have to do it more often.


----------



## boredom.is.me (Sep 1, 2014)

Definitely better to take it easy.


----------



## gar1948 (May 19, 2011)

I'm about to set up a small 8"x8" cube with black sand. Was going to put osmocote in size "00" capsules. Don't know how many grains to put in each capsule and how to space them.


----------



## Onyx165 (Jul 16, 2013)

gar1948 said:


> I'm about to set up a small 8"x8" cube with black sand. Was going to put osmocote in size "00" capsules. Don't know how many grains to put in each capsule and how to space them.


The gelatin capsules serve no purpose if you're setting up the substrate on a new tank. Just sprinkle some osmocote on the bottom and cover with your substrate since the pellet sink.

If you're making your own root tabs, just load each capsule with a many pellets as will fit.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

For 125 gal,I might sprinkle one measured cup all over the glass before capping it.
This would not in my view be too much and it is relatively slow release.
Just don't get crazy with too much light for too long for first few week's and thing's will go smoother.IMHO


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

gar1948 said:


> I'm about to set up a small 8"x8" cube with black sand. Was going to put osmocote in size "00" capsules. Don't know how many grains to put in each capsule and how to space them.


As onyx said just put as much osmocote as the capsule will hold. and as far as how many to use, I personally just put one under each plant or each bunch.



roadmaster said:


> For 125 gal,I might sprinkle one measured cup all over the glass before capping it.
> This would not in my view be too much and it is relatively slow release.
> Just don't get crazy with too much light for too long for first few week's and thing's will go smoother.IMHO


Ok thank you! I'm not even sure I have a full cup left in the osmocote bottle and probably won't have time to go to lowes today, today's the big day! I guess I'll just have to break open some capsules.


----------

